# Possible code issue?



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

it is also in my framing test as well. I think everyone who is drilling anything should know the codes.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

This is most likely one of those house flippers. As such, they would not have ready access to the code.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

jhwmosh said:


> My plumer's on vacation so I thought I'd try to figure this out on my own (with some of your help). Thanks to all the other replies to my other post. Anyway, I did not know if you can put a 3" pipe through a 2 x 10? I've heard probably not, but what if there are 2 2 x 10's sistered together? I live in NY.



Well to answer your question, Call your plumber on his cell, he should know and if you can't reach him, call your carpenter he will probly know. Unless he is on vacation too, then your screwed.


Dave


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

dkillianjr said:


> Well to answer your question, Call your plumber on his cell, he should know and if you can't reach him, call your carpenter he will probly know. Unless he is on vacation too, then your screwed.
> 
> 
> Dave


I think they ARE all on "vacation".


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

22rifle said:


> I think they ARE all on "vacation".


Wish I was on vacation!


----------



## ILPlumber (Aug 26, 2007)

Why bother drilling a hole in a member when your not licensed to put a pipe in it:no::no::no: Gotta love smilies:w00t:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

jhwmosh said:


> My plumer's on vacation so I thought I'd try to figure this out on my own (with some of your help). Thanks to all the other replies to my other post. Anyway, I did not know if you can put a 3" pipe through a 2 x 10? I've heard probably not, but what if there are 2 2 x 10's sistered together? I live in NY.


This guy states that he is a GC, and he has to go on the internet and ask this kind of a question? :blink:

He's either a House Flipper, or a home owner.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

